# What happens when silicon can shrink no more?



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

What happens when silicon can shrink no more? (3 web pages).

The problem is quantum tunneling, and the answer is graphene which is now being studied and researched by all of the major players funding the research in both industry and universities. Look for graphene to make its debut in the middle of the next decade.

-- Tom

P.S. Look at: 45 nanometer, and follow the links in the right-hand column down for more.


----------



## windgod14 (Oct 8, 2008)

Eh, everything has a limit.
But its interesting to know how they are most likely to take action with new materials.


----------

